# Shy Little Rosey Boa



## kevyn (Mar 30, 2004)

If he sees his shadow we have 6 more weeks of winter.  :wink:


----------



## luke (Mar 30, 2004)

lil bugger looks nice and cosey


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 30, 2004)

Slateman, Can you do us all a favour and do something to prevent Kevyn from talking about of posting pictures of what herps he has as I don't think it is fair for him to show us all what we are missing out on. LOL LUCKY MONGERAL 

Any more pics of the rest of him?


----------



## Tommo (Mar 30, 2004)

is it true about their sharp tail?


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 30, 2004)

what a cutie!


----------



## zoe (Mar 30, 2004)

awwwwwwww  so cute


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 30, 2004)

Where is he?


----------



## zoe (Mar 30, 2004)

shhhh he's hiding :wink:


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 30, 2004)

I don't think she will be handed in during the amnesty


----------



## lutzd (Mar 31, 2004)

nah, the freight cost from Canada would be too high!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 31, 2004)

Awwww.....a little head always makes me smile.


----------



## astrobeka (Mar 31, 2004)

*roflmao* greebo!!!
glad it makes you smile!


----------



## kevyn (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tommo
> Posted: Mar 30, 2004 - 12:55 AM
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Huh? Never heard that one before unless you're kidding. Their tails are very blunt, similar to the Rubber Boa (Charina bottae), which they are closely related too.

And no I won't be turning this guy in. He was a birthday gift to my wife last year and she'd kill me. I think I'll get him a girl for next season.





> cwarren72
> Posted: Mar 30, 2004 - 12:09 AM
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Ya but I get all pissy when I see you guys with pics of GTPs and Bredl's (which by the way cost a small fortune here), and Tiger Snakes (which by the way I've been unable to find here). So I figure we're even. I only have a bad pic of the rest of him but here it is...

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

Sorry for link, but it's a big picture.


----------



## Tommo (Mar 31, 2004)

well GTPs arnt cheap over here either.

and for my pointy tail thing, thats the last time i listen to sir crickey :roll:


----------



## Slateman (Mar 31, 2004)

HA HA Cwarren. they do have advantage aqnd disadvantages overseas. I personally think that we have it great here in Australia. We can keep our snakes in outside enclosure and wariety is not bad.


----------



## Switch (Mar 31, 2004)

Kevyn
Just checked out your gallery, WOW, you got some awesome critters there my friend.
Have you ever taken a hit from any of those hots.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 31, 2004)

No matter where you live there will always be something you can't get. Live with it


----------



## Ricko (Mar 31, 2004)

unfortunetly you are true fuscus, i want an albino burm. but its not worth having one if you get caught and get a massive fine or a bit of jail time, also you wouldnt be able to keep herps anymore i would say.


----------



## kevyn (Apr 1, 2004)

> and for my pointy tail thing, thats the last time i listen to sir crickey



Has he ever actually seen one before? That just elevates my already high opinion of him.





> Have you ever taken a hit from any of those hots.



No and I hope not to. I don't take any chances with them.


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 1, 2004)

Kevyn, surely gtp's are cheaper where you are than here?What is afeeding gtp hatchling worth?

Are bredli becoming a bit more common?

I've seen a few pics of striped bredli from US i think which are obviously a mutation but they didn't do much for me.Even with the bredli not being as available as many other Aussie species overseas, you guys still seem to get all the mutations.


----------



## kevyn (Apr 1, 2004)

Depending on what type of GTP they start at around $700 CND, and that's about as cheap as I've ever seen a CB in Canada. The high yellows go for around $1500 CND and blue phase go for around $10 000 + CND. Ofcourse WC are much cheaper but not that common here in Canada and don't do very well. Bredli are about $1200 CND each right now but will drop dramaticly in the next couple years as there have been alot sold here. Mostly from one breeder. Blackheadeds are around $5000 CND and Womas go for about $4500/pair CND. Womas have dropped abit over the last couple of years. Some of your Monitors are really expensive, namely Kimberly Rocks and Lace. Even Anthill Pythons go for around $1000 CND each.


----------



## Ricko (Apr 1, 2004)

our hatchling gtp's go for like $6-$7000 each. only ever seen like 6 for sale, where as bredli are like $600 a pair for hatchlings. how much are some of your venomous stuff worth?


----------



## kevyn (Apr 3, 2004)

CB wagleri go for abit more, depending on the locale. Kalimantans go for around $1200 CND if they're CB. White-Lippeds for around $300 CB, but again very rare. Albino Monocle Cobras go for $200 CND. The funny thing is I can charge more for wild type Monocle Cobras than for the albinos, because the demand for the albinos increased so fast that almost no one has wild types anymore. My Rattlers are about $200 CND each. I got them on a trade though for a Jungle Carpet. Gaboons can be expensive here too. Hots are alittle hard to come by here. People are very secretive in Canada about having hots. Alot of my stuff comes from other Countries and it is either captive bred or captive hatched. I've got a couple of Mangrove Snake eggs incubating in Malaysia for me. I'm really excited about those. They are a rare find in Canada too. Even in the U.S. they're not that common.


----------

